# ECI 2011



## Roger Hensley (Oct 29, 2015)

Let's go for 2011.


----------



## Roger Hensley (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## Roger Hensley (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Nice one Rog.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Sorry, I don't know what this thread is about but it looks like a nice layout.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2016)

Gramps said:


> Sorry, I don't know what this thread is about but it looks like a nice layout.


I don't understand the title of the thread either but you have a really nice layout.


----------



## Roger Hensley (Oct 29, 2015)

The title of the thread is the photos that I took in 2011. The ones I posted before were taken in 2009 and 2010. After this will come 2012, 2015 and 2016.


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Cool Looks great.


----------



## Roger Hensley (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## Roger Hensley (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Wow. That really does look great. Very nice job!


----------



## Roger Hensley (Oct 29, 2015)

Ok, you win. I'm outta here.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Yes, nice job. Be better with some judiciously applied paint.


----------



## Roger Hensley (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2016)

Excellent pictures Roger. You have a very nice layout and I love the NYC.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Clever forced perspective. The clouds look almost tangible.


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Man. Every set of pictures gets better and better. Is 2011 when you started on the layout or just when you started pictures?


----------



## Roger Hensley (Oct 29, 2015)

The layout was originally started in 1983 as a 4 x 7. It has expanded from there. The photos began in 2004. I am working my way forward, and, yes, the photos have become better as I move forward in time. But, then, so has the layout. 

In fact, tomorrow April 23, 2016, I'm involved in a Layout Tour from 10 to 4. I'm one of five layouts in the area.


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

*Congrats!!*



Roger Hensley said:


> The layout was originally started in 1983 as a 4 x 7. It has expanded from there. The photos began in 2004. I am working my way forward, and, yes, the photos have become better as I move forward in time. But, then, so has the layout.
> 
> In fact, tomorrow April 23, 2016, I'm involved in a Layout Tour from 10 to 4. I'm one of five layouts in the area.



That is awesome. I remember the first (and only) time one of my drawings was selected for display in a local library art gallery. Walking on air. Congratulations. Enjoy that time.:appl:


----------



## NAJ (Feb 19, 2016)

Very Nice. :smilie_daumenpos:

What is the size of the layout?
Do you have a panoramic pic of the entire layout?


----------



## Roger Hensley (Oct 29, 2015)

No, I'm afraid that I don't have an overall photo. Here is a track plan I drew up several years ago. I'm afraid that it does a poor job of portraying the layout.


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## Roger Hensley (Oct 29, 2015)

And this ends 2011...


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2016)

Excellent pictures of your fine layout, Roger.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Very nice, when can we see 2012?


----------



## Roger Hensley (Oct 29, 2015)

Beginning next week.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Nice to see youre still at it, Mr. Hensley! I'm a friend of yours from way back, when you had your shop in N.Anderson. The old days when Prince Saubert had a shop in is garage and Bob Dare was still around. I was into NYC then and bought all you had. I bought the first Athearn Sd40-2 you ever sold and painted it NYC lightning stripe. Maybe I'll catch up with you one of these days, your layout work is fantastic.


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Billions of miles of track, and yet a small world.


----------

